# Garden ponds



## Speedy70

I've decided I want a small garden pond in our yard.  I just purchased a pond kit from Lowe's.  Hopefully, hubby and I should be able to set it up this weekend.

What I'd like to know, if I put goldfish in it, what do I do with them in the winter?  I've heard some people say they will kind of hibernate to the bottom, but the guy at Lowe's said I have to remove the fish during the winter.  

What do you do with yours?  Also, any special advice for a first time pond-person?


----------



## greyhound

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> I've decided I want a small garden pond in our yard.  I just purchased a pond kit from Lowe's.  Hopefully, hubby and I should be able to set it up this weekend.
> 
> What I'd like to know, if I put goldfish in it, what do I do with them in the winter?  I've heard some people say they will kind of hibernate to the bottom, but the guy at Lowe's said I have to remove the fish during the winter.
> 
> What do you do with yours?  Also, any special advice for a first time pond-person?



Do you contract out? I would like a pond in my yard too.


----------



## Speedy70

greyhound said:
			
		

> Do you contract out? I would like a pond in my yard too.




Hey, let's wait and see how mine turns out first.


----------



## bcp

The fish will live through the winter in the pond.


----------



## cattitude

Yep, fish do fine in the winter.  Hope you don't have a hungry racoon.  My brother has a hard time keeping fishies in his pond.


----------



## greyhound

cattitude said:
			
		

> Yep, fish do fine in the winter.  Hope you don't have a hungry racoon.  My brother has a hard time keeping fishies in his pond.



I worked with a girl who came home to find a Heron in her yard pond. She had to put netting over it to keep him out.


----------



## oldman

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> I've decided I want a small garden pond in our yard.  I just purchased a pond kit from Lowe's.  Hopefully, hubby and I should be able to set it up this weekend.
> 
> What I'd like to know, if I put goldfish in it, what do I do with them in the winter?  I've heard some people say they will kind of hibernate to the bottom, but the guy at Lowe's said I have to remove the fish during the winter.
> 
> What do you do with yours?  Also, any special advice for a first time pond-person?



I'm not an expert by any means but I would think it depends on the size of your pond.  My landlord has a very small one and takes his fish in during the winter and I've known others that have larger ones that leave them out year round.  Goldfish are very nice but I'd also consider Koi.  You'll need a good bubble machine to keep air in the water which will also help keep the water from freezing.  As with any pet you just gotta read up on it and decide what fits your desires best.


----------



## Speedy70

Well, this is the one that I got:

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=182499-1569-PP3814KGT&lpage=none

I didn't want to get something too big since this was my first time trying it.  I'll start with goldfish.  If I don't screw that up,  I'll probably upgrade to koi.  

Is there anything special that I have to add to the water?


----------



## BlackSheep

*Pond thoughts-*

A couple of friends and I put in a 10 x 26 hand dug pond about 5 yr. ago.  Just lined it with a flexible rubber pond liner (polyvinyl chloride-PVC), edged it with stones and filled er up.  Ponds are a beauty and a joy-BUT, they are work and you have to get the water just right for plants and critters to survive in it.  I put in some fantails, shebunkins, and 6 Koi.  Eventually I ended up w/frogs.  Had a snapper, egrets, geese and ducks stop by as well-what a MESS!  I put a fine black net over the entire pond to keep out leaves, debris and "visitors" out.  I also put in lots of lilies, cattails, arrowhead and some but not many, water hyacinth.

Remember: a natural pond is not a swimming pool and too much cleaning can do more harm than good!  For safety issues-locate the backyard pond where it is unlikely to attract unattended children.  

If you plan to use a pump to recirculate water, use a filter, or light the area, be sure electrical service is available. Equip outdoor outlets with a ground-fault circuit interrupter. There will be less maintenance if your pond is not under trees. Most aquatic plants will grow better in full sun.

Ponds truly are relaxing and mesmerizing-enjoy and good luck.


----------



## greyhound

BlackSheep said:
			
		

> A couple of friends and I put in a 10 x 26 hand dug pond about 5 yr. ago.  Just lined it with a flexible rubber pond liner (polyvinyl chloride-PVC), edged it with stones and filled er up.  Ponds are a beauty and a joy-BUT, they are work and you have to get the water just right for plants and critters to survive in it.  I put in some fantails, shebunkins, and 6 Koi.  Eventually I ended up w/frogs.  Had a snapper, egrets, geese and ducks stop by as well-what a MESS!  I put a fine black net over the entire pond to keep out leaves, debris and "visitors" out.  I also put in lots of lilies, cattails, arrowhead and some but not many, water hyacinth.
> 
> Remember: a natural pond is not a swimming pool and too much cleaning can do more harm than good!  For safety issues-locate the backyard pond where it is unlikely to attract unattended children.
> 
> If you plan to use a pump to recirculate water, use a filter, or light the area, be sure electrical service is available. Equip outdoor outlets with a ground-fault circuit interrupter. There will be less maintenance if your pond is not under trees. Most aquatic plants will grow better in full sun.
> 
> Ponds truly are relaxing and mesmerizing-enjoy and good luck.



Black Sheep...kinda sounds as though...hummmm....you install ponds?


----------



## WildHorses

greyhound said:
			
		

> I worked with a girl who came home to find a Heron in her yard pond. She had to put netting over it to keep him out.



We put a Heron fountain in our pond and it seems to keep everything away.  The koi are as happy as clams.


----------



## BlackSheep

greyhound said:
			
		

> Black Sheep...kinda sounds as though...hummmm....you install ponds?


Ahhhhh no...sorry.  
Like once we started digging, had to keep going to get around roots, rocks and stuff, next thing ya know it's 10 X 26.  It's the best, very relaxing and soothes the soul.


----------



## camily

My husband built this pond for a friend. Very nice pond. It wasn't quite finished in the pics but you get the idea. He used a vinyl liner too but dug the hole with a backhoe.


----------



## greyhound

camily said:
			
		

> My husband built this pond for a friend. Very nice pond. It wasn't quite finished in the pics but you get the idea. He used a vinyl liner too but dug the hole with a backhoe.



That's very beautiful


----------



## Speedy70

camily said:
			
		

> My husband built this pond for a friend. Very nice pond. It wasn't quite finished in the pics but you get the idea. He used a vinyl liner too but dug the hole with a backhoe.




Wow, that's huge!  Makes mine look like a speck!  

I'm just afraid to go too big because I don't know how much time and work I'll have to dedicate to it.  I figured the smaller the pond, the easier for me.


----------



## BlackSheep

camily said:
			
		

> My husband built this pond for a friend. Very nice pond. It wasn't quite finished in the pics but you get the idea. He used a vinyl liner too but dug the hole with a backhoe.


Saweet!


----------



## camily

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> Wow, that's huge!  Makes mine look like a speck!
> 
> I'm just afraid to go too big because I don't know how much time and work I'll have to dedicate to it.  I figured the smaller the pond, the easier for me.


Like I said, that was for a friend. Mine is a speck too.


----------



## camily

Thanks for the compliments on the pond. I am making him a portfolio so I am trying to document all his "projects". He is out tonight finishing a screened in porch for a lady in Indian Head.


----------



## Speedy70

camily said:
			
		

> Like I said, that was for a friend. Mine is a speck too.




Sounds like you got the short end of the stick! 

BTW -


----------



## Speedy70

camily said:
			
		

> Thanks for the compliments on the pond. I am making him a portfolio so I am trying to document all his "projects". He is out tonight finishing a screened in porch for a lady in Indian Head.



Does he build decks?


----------



## camily

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> Sounds like you got the short end of the stick!
> 
> BTW -


You have no idea...... 
BTW,  to you too.


----------



## camily

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> Does he build decks?


He built these two at our house and he built a nice one for the friends with the pond.


----------



## BS Gal

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> Wow, that's huge!  Makes mine look like a speck!
> 
> I'm just afraid to go too big because I don't know how much time and work I'll have to dedicate to it.  I figured the smaller the pond, the easier for me.


I have a small pond, with the hard liner.  I don't have a filtration system, but do have a fountain with filters.  My goldfish stay in there year round, but I also have a defrosting thing I plug in when the temp gets below 40.  The pond has to be cleaned about 2x a month during the summer, which means using a pump to pump the water out, getting the fish and plants out (all potted plants) and scrubbing it.  It's a royal pain and takes a couple of hours.  Not fun when it is this hot and humid.  Would I put another one in?  NO Way.  Would I get rid of the one I have?  Probably, when the fish get ate by the the heron that stops by once in a while.  

There is a class they give at CSM, which is, I think, two nights, which tells you how to keep your pond clean and ecologically managed.  I haven't taken it, obviously, but am thinking about it.  I love the sound of the fountain, I love the fish, but it's a biatch to keep clean.  That's all.


----------



## BS Gal

camily said:
			
		

> He built these two at our house and he built a nice one for the friends with the pond.


Were you guys expecting a lot of company?  Awesome deck.  I'd post pictures of my pond, but I don't know how.


----------



## camily

BS Gal said:
			
		

> Were you guys expecting a lot of company?  Awesome deck.  I'd post pictures of my pond, but I don't know how.


 No, there are always three tables set up and a couple single chairs. The deck it freakin' huge.  I especially like the way he left the tree there.


----------



## BS Gal

camily said:
			
		

> No, there are always three tables set up and a couple single chairs. The deck it freakin' huge.  I especially like the way he left the tree there.


I love decks.  I love the tree there.  I didn't notice it before you pointed it out.  Very cool.  My hubby is into woodworking.  I'll see if I can get him to post pictures of some of the stuff he's done.  He just made an awesome chair out of an oak that fell during some hurricane or something and made a really cool bed out of pine.  It amazes me what he can do, but right now it's too hot and he has no projects, exept me.


----------



## camily

BS Gal said:
			
		

> I love decks.  I love the tree there.  I didn't notice it before you pointed it out.  Very cool.  My hubby is into woodworking.  I'll see if I can get him to post pictures of some of the stuff he's done.  He just made an awesome chair out of an oak that fell during some hurricane or something and made a really cool bed out of pine.  It amazes me what he can do, but right now it's too hot and he has no projects, exept me.


I have been trying to get mine to make a nice wooden headboard for soooo long. They are so cool looking. I bet our husbands would get along really well! 
He also made a really nice wall unit that I am sitting at right now. It has a built in desk, book shelf, and a piece that goeas along the ceiling over the doorway with places for knick-knacks. It is nice to have someone so handy around.


----------



## Railroad

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> I've decided I want a small garden pond in our yard. I just purchased a pond kit from Lowe's. Hopefully, hubby and I should be able to set it up this weekend.
> 
> What I'd like to know, if I put goldfish in it, what do I do with them in the winter? I've heard some people say they will kind of hibernate to the bottom, but the guy at Lowe's said I have to remove the fish during the winter.
> 
> What do you do with yours? Also, any special advice for a first time pond-person?


 
Skeeter-breeder!


----------



## camily

Railroad said:
			
		

> Skeeter-breeder!


Nah, as long as the water is moving it's not a breeding ground. They like still water to lay eggs.


----------



## desertrat

Railroad said:
			
		

> Skeeter-breeder!


Fish food.


----------



## Railroad

camily said:
			
		

> Nah, as long as the water is moving it's not a breeding ground. They like still water to lay eggs.


 
Just kidding.


----------



## camily

Railroad said:
			
		

> Just kidding.


Gotcha.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

I want a pond.


----------



## Speedy70

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I want a pond.




:lowes:


----------



## camily

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I want a pond.


Yeah, you saw the pic of the one my husband did for a friend right? Well, mine is about the size of a bath tub. How does that happen?


----------



## Nickel

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> I've decided I want a small garden pond in our yard.  I just purchased a pond kit from Lowe's.  Hopefully, hubby and I should be able to set it up this weekend.
> 
> What I'd like to know, if I put goldfish in it, what do I do with them in the winter?  I've heard some people say they will kind of hibernate to the bottom, but the guy at Lowe's said I have to remove the fish during the winter.
> 
> What do you do with yours?  Also, any special advice for a first time pond-person?


 How is your pond doing?  My stepmother has the cutest little pond ever, and I'd like one too, but I'm fairly certain either I or the dog would mess it up.  Is it easy to set up and manage?


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Nickel said:
			
		

> How is your pond doing?  My stepmother has the cutest little pond ever, and I'd like one too, but I'm fairly certain either I or the dog would mess it up.  Is it easy to set up and manage?


Talk to fddog.  He put up a pond in his front yard a year or so ago and it was cute.  I don't think it took him more than a weekend to do and it looked very nice.


----------



## Speedy70

Nickel said:
			
		

> How is your pond doing?



It's doing lovely!  It looks especially pretty with the plastic wrapping and instructions still inside of it.  My husband has done a wonderful job. 

Thanks for asking!


----------



## Nickel

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> It's doing lovely!  It looks especially pretty with the plastic wrapping and instructions still inside of it.  My husband has done a wonderful job.
> 
> Thanks for asking!


----------



## nyte-angel82

Lovely! i especially like the mini waterfall.


----------



## Speedy70




----------



## camily

nyte-angel82 said:
			
		

> Lovely! i especially like the mini waterfall.


Thanks, if you meant that about the pic I posted.


----------



## CMC122

Go talk to my Aunt L, her pond is gorgeous!


----------



## Speedy70

Husband and I finally put this in today!    I filled it with water and put the stuff in it to remove the chlorine.

We went to Wentworth's and priced stones to put around it, and found out that will have to wait until payday.  

Do you think it'll be too soon to put fish into it tomorrow?


----------



## Speedy70

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> Husband and I finally put this in today!    I filled it with water and put the stuff in it to remove the chlorine.
> 
> We went to Wentworth's and priced stones to put around it, and found out that will have to wait until payday.
> 
> Do you think it'll be too soon to put fish into it tomorrow?




Nobody replied, but I got two goldfish in it today.  I followed all the procedures to slowly 'introduce' them to the pond water.  They've been in there all day and are doing great so far.  They're very active so I'm taking that as a good sign.  

But I'm having a problem with the fountain attachment staying on the pump.  It keeps falling off.


----------



## greyhound

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> Nobody replied, but I got two goldfish in it today.  I followed all the procedures to slowly 'introduce' them to the pond water.  They've been in there all day and are doing great so far.  They're very active so I'm taking that as a good sign.
> 
> But I'm having a problem with the fountain attachment staying on the pump.  It keeps falling off.



 :worthless


----------



## BS Gal

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> Nobody replied, but I got two goldfish in it today.  I followed all the procedures to slowly 'introduce' them to the pond water.  They've been in there all day and are doing great so far.  They're very active so I'm taking that as a good sign.
> 
> But I'm having a problem with the fountain attachment staying on the pump.  It keeps falling off.


Cut the pump down, the thing that attaches to the fountain. Saw it off and make it shorter.


----------



## Nickel

greyhound said:
			
		

> :worthless


----------



## Speedy70

greyhound said:
			
		

> :worthless



It's nothing pretty to look at yet.  I have no rocks/stones or plants yet.  I'll definitely post pics when it's finished.


----------



## Speedy70

BS Gal said:
			
		

> Cut the pump down, the thing that attaches to the fountain. Saw it off and make it shorter.




If I make it any shorter, it won't stick out above the water.   It is adjustable and I've got it just barely sticking out now. 

I don't think the pump can be turned down.


----------



## camily

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> It's nothing pretty to look at yet.  I have no rocks/stones or plants yet.  I'll definitely post pics when it's finished.


Please, come and take some of my plants! I have soooo many now. They keep multiplying!! Seriously, do you want to come get some?


----------



## Speedy70

camily said:
			
		

> Please, come and take some of my plants! I have soooo many now. They keep multiplying!! Seriously, do you want to come get some?




I might take you up on that.  What kind do you have?  I'd really like to have some floaters.

I just went and checked on my new 'children'.  They made it through the night.   I fed them for the first time.  It took them a while to discover the food, but they were eating.


----------



## camily

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> I might take you up on that.  What kind do you have?  I'd really like to have some floaters.
> 
> I just went and checked on my new 'children'.  They made it through the night.   I fed them for the first time.  It took them a while to discover the food, but they were eating.


Yeah, they're floating water hyacinths. I bought three and have about 10 now.


----------



## desertrat

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> I might take you up on that.  What kind do you have?  I'd really like to have some floaters.
> 
> I just went and checked on my new 'children'.  They made it through the night.   I fed them for the first time.  It took them a while to discover the food, but they were eating.


Now you need a frog.


----------



## desertrat

desertrat said:
			
		

> Now you need a frog.


Here's mine


----------



## Speedy70

desertrat said:
			
		

> Now you need a frog.




That won't be a problem.  We find them in our pool all the time.


----------



## Speedy70

camily said:
			
		

> Yeah, they're floating water hyacinths. I bought three and have about 10 now.




Ohhh, are they the pretty purple flowered ones?


----------



## camily

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> Ohhh, are they the pretty purple flowered ones?


Like this. Maybe they will get flowers but mine didn't. I don't know if it matters that it was their first year or if there is a kind that doesn't get flowers.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> I just went and checked on my new 'children'.  They made it through the night.   I fed them for the first time.  It took them a while to discover the food, but they were eating.




   Just wait till that water snake comes back around, those little goldfish will make a nice meal.


----------



## Speedy70

OldHillcrestGuy said:
			
		

> Just wait till that water snake comes back around, those little goldfish will make a nice meal.




Bite me!  

I just went out and bought a new pump.   The pump that came with my kit didn't have any kind of filtration, it was just circulating the funky water.  So I bought a new and improved one pump.


----------



## Speedy70

camily said:
			
		

> Like this. Maybe they will get flowers but mine didn't. I don't know if it matters that it was their first year or if there is a kind that doesn't get flowers.




Those are cool looking. 

Hubby called on his way home and is getting some kind of flower for my pond (he's getting it from someone else's pond).  He should be home within the next 30 minutes.

If I need more than what he brings me, I will let you know.


----------



## camily

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> Those are cool looking.
> 
> Hubby called on his way home and is getting some kind of flower for my pond (he's getting it from someone else's pond).  He should be home within the next 30 minutes.
> 
> If I need more than what he brings me, I will let you know.


 I can't get anyone to take these plants!!!


----------



## Speedy70

camily said:
			
		

> I can't get anyone to take these plants!!!



I'm sorry.   Here's what I got this evening.  No idea what they're called.  The fish immediately started hiding under it.


----------



## camily

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> I'm sorry.   Here's what I got this evening.  No idea what they're called.  The fish immediately started hiding under it.


That's exactly what I have.  You got too many.  They multiply like crazy! I counted 15 today and started with three about mothers day.


----------



## Speedy70

camily said:
			
		

> That's exactly what I have.  You got too many.  They multiply like crazy! I counted 15 today and started with three about mothers day.




Yeah, my husband told me they multiply.  I'll just chuck the extras into our pool.


----------



## Speedy70

My pond has been 'murky' since the weekend.  I don't know what's wrong or how to fix it.


----------



## Nickel

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> My pond has been 'murky' since the weekend.  I don't know what's wrong or how to fix it.


 My stepmother told me that ponds in direct sunlight will be cloudy.


----------



## kwillia

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> My pond has been 'murky' since the weekend.  I don't know what's wrong or how to fix it.


Sunshine = algae


----------



## Speedy70

Nickel said:
			
		

> My stepmother told me that ponds in direct sunlight will be cloudy.



Thanks Nickel and Kwillia.  It's been in direct sunlight all along and the water has been crystal clear.  I never expected this.   

I'm calling 'the pond lady' at Wentworth's tomorrow and she's supposed to tell me what I need to do to fix it.


----------



## Nickel

Speedy, how's the pond doing?


----------



## Speedy70

Nickel said:
			
		

> Speedy, how's the pond doing?




I haven't checked it lately.  It's probably pretty yucky. 

I brought the fish in for the winter because my pond wasn't deep enough.  I was afraid they'd die.  Now I don't want them to go back outside. 

Since we're remodeling the upstairs to make room for all 3 boys, we've ripped out the upstairs tub to put in a stand up shower.  My hubby says he wants to put the tub into the ground and make a larger pond for me.  I'm not sure about this idea.


----------



## Nickel

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> I haven't checked it lately.  It's probably pretty yucky.
> 
> I brought the fish in for the winter because my pond wasn't deep enough.  I was afraid they'd die.  Now I don't want them to go back outside.
> 
> Since we're remodeling the upstairs to make room for all 3 boys, we've ripped out the upstairs tub to put in a stand up shower.  My hubby says he wants to put the tub into the ground and make a larger pond for me.  I'm not sure about this idea.


 

We have a lot of leftover dirt and I'm trying to figure out what to do with it.  Thinking about maybe concentrating it into a corner of the yard to make a raised area and putting a pond over there.  I'm not sure. 

The only acceptable use for an old tub is to put it in your front yard and use it as a planter.


----------



## Speedy70

Nickel said:
			
		

> We have a lot of leftover dirt and I'm trying to figure out what to do with it.  Thinking about maybe concentrating it into a corner of the yard to make a raised area and putting a pond over there.  I'm not sure.



Do it!  They're addictive though.  Last year I was always looking online for things to add to my pond.  But, I only ended up buying one thing off of eBay - a decorative mermaid that sits to the side of the pond.

If you do the pond, make sure it has some shade, but not too close to a tree where it will get cluttered with leaves.   I made the mistake of putting mine where there was zero shade.  The water was fine for a while, but it eventually turned murky and then green.  I want to find a new spot this year for it.


----------



## Nickel

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> Do it!  They're addictive though.  Last year I was always looking online for things to add to my pond.  But, I only ended up buying one thing off of eBay - a decorative mermaid that sits to the side of the pond.
> 
> If you do the pond, make sure it has some shade, but not too close to a tree where it will get cluttered with leaves.   I made the mistake of putting mine where there was zero shade.  The water was fine for a while, but it eventually turned murky and then green.  I want to find a new spot this year for it.


  My stepmother mentioned the cloudiness issue last summer.  We don't have any trees in our backyard, so we should be okay.  It's shady up against the house, so I'd have to decide if I want it under the kitchen window or our bedroom window.


----------



## cattitude

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> I brought the fish in for the winter because my pond wasn't deep enough.  I was afraid they'd die.  Now I don't want them to go back outside.



OMG! They could be eaten by raccoons.  



My brother's pond has been clean out twice by raccoons.  (He lives on 231.)


----------



## Speedy70

cattitude said:
			
		

> OMG! They could be eaten by raccoons.
> 
> 
> 
> My brother's pond has been clean out twice by raccoons.  (He lives on 231.)



I've never thought about raccoons.  I was worried about herons (especially living by the river).    I have two plastic pipe-like tubes that they have for hiding, but I've been told a heron is very smart and can get them anyway.


----------



## greyhound

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> My hubby says he wants to put the tub into the ground and make a larger pond for me.  I'm not sure about this idea.



Are sure that he's not really from Southern Maryland. Remember all the houses with old tires painted white in front yards. They were part of the landscaping with flowers planted in them.


----------



## Speedy70

greyhound said:
			
		

> Are sure that he's not really from Southern Maryland. Remember all the houses with old tires painted white in front yards. They were part of the landscaping with flowers planted in them.




The tub will be IN the ground...you won't see it. :shrug:


----------



## CMC122

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> I've never thought about raccoons. I was worried about herons (especially living by the river).  I have two plastic pipe-like tubes that they have for hiding, but I've been told a heron is very smart and can get them anyway.


My friends koi pond got wiped out by raccoons and herons several times too


----------



## Speedy70

CMC122 said:
			
		

> My friends koi pond got wiped out by raccoons and herons several times too


----------



## Nickel

I hope mine doesn't get wiped out by a catahoula. 

I think we know where we're going to put it, and while the man is in Georgia this weekend/next week, I'm going to flesh out the plan and figure out where I'm going to find the rocks and plants I need.


----------



## Speedy70

Nickel said:
			
		

> I hope mine doesn't get wiped out by a catahoula.
> 
> I think we know where we're going to put it, and while the man is in Georgia this weekend/next week, I'm going to flesh out the plan and figure out where I'm going to find the rocks and plants I need.



Sweet, innocent, little Cody wouldn't do that.    

Don't forget to post pictures of your pond.


----------



## Nickel

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> Sweet, innocent, little Cody wouldn't do that.


I know he wouldn't eat the fish, but I wouldn't be surprised to come out one day to see him standing in it. He loves the bathtub and sometimes just hops in there.   I think I'll put a little picket fence around that area just in case.


----------



## Speedy70

Nickel said:
			
		

> I know he wouldn't eat the fish, but I wouldn't be surprised to come out one day to see him standing in it. He loves the bathtub and sometimes just hops in there.   I think I'll put a little picket fence around that area just in case.




If you catch him doing that, please post pics of that as well.


----------



## Nickel

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> If you catch him doing that, please post pics of that as well.


 I'd have to be very sneaky, he's a fast little bugger.


----------



## Nickel

Wow, look at this  one!


----------



## greyhound

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> The tub will be IN the ground...you won't see it. :shrug:



Yeah...it's just the idea that's funny....


----------



## Fubar

Nickel said:
			
		

> I know he wouldn't eat the fish, but I wouldn't be surprised to come out one day to see him standing in it. He loves the bathtub and sometimes just hops in there.   I think I'll put a little picket fence around that area just in case.


Hey Nickel, does your "boy" look like this one??


----------



## greyhound

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> If you catch him doing that, please post pics of that as well.



This is a company in Calvert.....

Nickel...lookat the second pic...


----------



## Nickel

Fubar said:
			
		

> Hey Nickel, does your "boy" look like this one??


My boy's not that dignified. 

Edit to add, the pic you posted is my breeder's dog, Flip.


----------



## Nickel

greyhound said:
			
		

> This is a company in Calvert.....
> 
> Nickel...lookat the second pic...


 What second pic?


----------



## Fubar

Nickel said:
			
		

> My boy's not that dignified.


Holy sheet!


----------



## greyhound

Nickel said:
			
		

> What second pic?




oops....I forgot the link  

http://americanlandscapeanddesign.com/index.html


----------



## Nickel

Fubar said:
			
		

> Holy sheet!


 Goofy lookin', ain't he?


----------



## Nickel

greyhound said:
			
		

> oops....I forgot the link
> 
> http://americanlandscapeanddesign.com/index.html


 Too cute!


----------



## Fubar

Nickel said:
			
		

> Goofy lookin', ain't he?


----------



## Speedy70

Nickel said:
			
		

> Wow, look at this  one!




That's a nice one.  I have a funny feeling that mine will not look near as nice.     I'm not going to have time or energy to mess with it this year.


----------



## Speedy70

Nickel said:
			
		

> Goofy lookin', ain't he?




But he's so adorable!


----------



## Nickel

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> That's a nice one.  I have a funny feeling that mine will not look near as nice.     I'm not going to have time or energy to mess with it this year.


 Have you purchased any plants for yours?  I hope my nursery sells them, and rocks too for that matter.  I know they have the fish, so I assume they'd sell the other stuff too.


----------



## Speedy70

Nickel said:
			
		

> Have you purchased any plants for yours?  I hope my nursery sells them, and rocks too for that matter.  I know they have the fish, so I assume they'd sell the other stuff too.




No, but I knew someone that had a bunch that they were willing to share.  It was some sort of floating plant that bloomed pretty purple flowers.  I forget the name of them.

I got my stones (more like slate) from a local nursery.  I got the broken up looking pieces that they sell really cheap.  I bought my fish at Wal-Mart.


----------



## itsbob

greyhound said:
			
		

> oops....I forgot the link
> 
> http://americanlandscapeanddesign.com/index.html


I've got to send that link to BG.. we have a corner on the house right by the front door.. 20' X 20'  I want to put in a pond with a water fall coming off the wall of the house.. maybe a small bridge, and one or two cherry trees at the base..  Figure 20X20 I've got potential for a HUGE pond.. and maybe some small mouth bass..


----------



## itsbob

Nickel said:
			
		

> Wow, look at this  one!


Can you do a save as to your desktop and post it as an attachment.. I'd like to see it, but photobucket is blocked by NMCI.


----------



## rack'm

itsbob said:
			
		

> Can you do a save as to your desktop and post it as an attachment.. I'd like to see it, but photobucket is blocked by NMCI.




<img src="http://photos.imageevent.com/dborzi/forumpix/websize/Laura_O.jpg">


----------



## itsbob

rack'm said:
			
		

> <img src="http://photos.imageevent.com/dborzi/forumpix/websize/Laura_O.jpg">


Thanks..

That's about the size I'm thinking, maybe a little bigger, with a japanese type of arched bridge oner the top.

And this gives me a GOOD reason to buy the backhoe I want for the tractor!!


----------



## Nickel

itsbob said:
			
		

> Thanks..
> 
> That's about the size I'm thinking, maybe a little bigger, with a japanese type of arched bridge oner the top.
> 
> And this gives me a GOOD reason to buy the backhoe I want for the tractor!!


 I'll have to take a picture of the pond at my local nursery.  They have an arched bridge, it's absolutely gorgeous.  MiniMe loves it.


----------



## BS Gal

How do you guys keep your pond from growing algae.  Mine is horrible.  I have to completely drain it, scrub it and re-fill every two weeks.  What is the secret?  I have a filter with a fountain.


----------



## Nickel

BS Gal said:
			
		

> How do you guys keep your pond from growing algae.  Mine is horrible.  I have to completely drain it, scrub it and re-fill every two weeks.  What is the secret?  I have a filter with a fountain.


 http://www.ehow.com/how_118774_troubleshoot-garden-ponds.html


----------



## BS Gal

Nickel said:
			
		

> http://www.ehow.com/how_118774_troubleshoot-garden-ponds.html


Thanks!  I think I need to add plants, based on that info.


----------



## camily

BS Gal said:
			
		

> How do you guys keep your pond from growing algae.  Mine is horrible.  I have to completely drain it, scrub it and re-fill every two weeks.  What is the secret?  I have a filter with a fountain.


If we told you, it wouldn't be a secret now would it?


----------



## desertrat

BS Gal said:
			
		

> Thanks!  I think I need to add plants, based on that info.


Not based on what I told you yesterday though, huh?


----------



## itsbob

Nickel said:
			
		

> I'll have to take a picture of the pond at my local nursery.  They have an arched bridge, it's absolutely gorgeous.  MiniMe loves it.


It's either that or a mock up of the bridge at Remagen Germany, and do a WWII tank on tank battle..  Tank guns blazing over the heads of the peaceful Koi..


----------



## desertrat

itsbob said:
			
		

> It's either that or a mock up of the bridge at Remagen Germany, and do a WWII tank on tank battle..  Tank guns blazing over the heads of the peaceful Koi..


How about a beach assault type of pond? Normandy, maybe? Bunkers, barbed wire, etc, etc.


----------



## itsbob

desertrat said:
			
		

> How about a beach assault type of pond? Normandy, maybe? Bunkers, barbed wire, etc, etc.


But little tanks are so much easier to do then little soldiers.. 


Even have P-51's screaming down from the roof of the house to buzz the battlefield..


----------



## wharf rat

greyhound said:
			
		

> oops....I forgot the link
> 
> http://americanlandscapeanddesign.com/index.html



I don't think they're in business anymore. I think the owners split off to their own companies. One of the former partners started Knee Deep Ponds this past year. 

http://www.kneedeepponds.com/  They're located in Calvert.


----------



## BS Gal

desertrat said:
			
		

> Not based on what I told you yesterday though, huh?


You know I don't listen to you.


----------



## MMDad

itsbob said:
			
		

> It's either that or a mock up of the bridge at Remagen Germany, and do a WWII tank on tank battle..  Tank guns blazing over the heads of the peaceful Koi..


 How about a Tsunami pond? It could have an occasional wave that washes all the villagers out to sea...


----------



## BS Gal

MMDad said:
			
		

> How about a Tsunami pond? It could have an occasional wave that washes all the villagers out to sea...


  

DO NOT give DR any ideas.


----------



## desertrat

MMDad said:
			
		

> How about a Tsunami pond? It could have an occasional wave that washes all the villagers out to sea...


Awesome!


----------



## Nickel

itsbob said:
			
		

> It's either that or a mock up of the bridge at Remagen Germany, and do a WWII tank on tank battle..  Tank guns blazing over the heads of the peaceful Koi..


 OMG, I hope Dustin doesn't read this.   I wanted Koi, but in order to have a decent amount I'd have to have a huge pond, and I'm only interested in about 100 gallons, so goldfish it is.


----------



## Cowgirl

Here is the pond we built at my parents' old house.  I miss it.  


Dad dug it out by hand....poor guy.  It was almost 3' deep at the deepest part (under the waterfall).  It had a ledge around it so we could sit plants on it.  We also had potted plants sunk it at each end.  The lillies would take over...we'd have to keep them in check.  We put fantail goldfish in, and within a few years they had gotten rather large and multiplied like crazy.  One day a heron discovered the fish and cleaned almost all of them out.  We had to put netting over it after that.  It was pretty low maintenance...except I'd have to fix the rocks that had fallen in, or pull out plants if they got out of control.  We would unplug the waterfall in the winter and just let the pond freeze over.  We completely cleaned it out once or twice, but we didn't have to do much other than that.


----------



## Nickel

Cowgirl said:
			
		

> We completely cleaned it out once or twice, but we didn't have to do much other than that.


I've heard that if you can get the right balance of plants and fish, you don't have to clean it out that often.   That's a beautiful pond, I really like all the plants.


----------



## Tinkerbell

Great. Thanks guys. Now *I* want a pond.  Wait until I tell the hubby this latest idea!


----------



## JustynSayneBand

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> I've decided I want a small garden pond in our yard.  I just purchased a pond kit from Lowe's.  Hopefully, hubby and I should be able to set it up this weekend.
> 
> What I'd like to know, if I put goldfish in it, what do I do with them in the winter?  I've heard some people say they will kind of hibernate to the bottom, but the guy at Lowe's said I have to remove the fish during the winter.
> 
> What do you do with yours?  Also, any special advice for a first time pond-person?




Based on years of experience, and an good understanding of your climate range.

If the pond exceeds the regions frost line, which is 18 inches, then you can leave the goldfish in year round, however, you have to keep the surface of the pond water from freezing over completely, this allows the gases and ammonia from building up under the ice, which in turn, kills the fish. 

Goldfish can survive mild winters in water less than 18 inches, but, if you can avoid anything less than 18", that would be best recommended. However, the drop in pre-forms from Lowe's, I believe are about approx. 14 inches at best, so, you would have a good chance of the fish surviving a winter in Southern Maryland if the fish are in the 2-4 inch range, they will lay dormant and use less oxygen than larger fish, they will not eat, except for a rare occasional feeding of decaying matter in the ponds bottom. 

Remember, a green slimy pond is a happy pond! stay away from water clarity products, they kill bacteria, algae, and essential enzymes that make the ecosystem a happy one. But, what dat mean? it means green water (algae) will attract more sunlight, keeping the water warmer... fish like it in January.

Thanks, Dwight
www.JustynSayne.net


----------



## Cowgirl

JustynSayneBand said:
			
		

> Based on years of experience, and an good understanding of your climate range.
> 
> If the pond exceeds the regions frost line, which is 18 inches, then you can leave the goldfish in year round, however, you have to keep the surface of the pond water from freezing over completely, this allows the gases and ammonia from building up under the ice, which in turn, kills the fish.
> 
> Goldfish can survive mild winters in water less than 18 inches, but, if you can avoid anything less than 18", that would be best recommended. However, the drop in pre-forms from Lowe's, I believe are about approx. 14 inches at best, so, you would have a good chance of the fish surviving a winter in Southern Maryland if the fish are in the 2-4 inch range, they will lay dormant and use less oxygen than larger fish, they will not eat, except for a rare occasional feeding of decaying matter in the ponds bottom.
> 
> Remember, a green slimy pond is a happy pond! stay away from water clarity products, they kill bacteria, algae, and essential enzymes that make the ecosystem a happy one. But, what dat mean? it means green water (algae) will attract more sunlight, keeping the water warmer... fish like it in January.
> 
> Thanks, Dwight
> www.JustynSayne.net




  Just remember that algae isn't always good...when the algae dies off, it will rob the water of oxygen, which can kill the fish.  Some algae is good, but if it takes over I would remove some to keep it from causing problems. Also, if you still have a fountain or waterfall of some kind, the algae will block the filter, which could cause it to burn up!


----------



## JustynSayneBand

Cowgirl said:
			
		

> Just remember that algae isn't always good...when the algae dies off, it will rob the water of oxygen, which can kill the fish.  Some algae is good, but if it takes over I would remove some to keep it from causing problems. Also, if you still have a fountain or waterfall of some kind, the algae will block the filter, which could cause it to burn up!



That's is also true, I do appologize for not being more clear about that, pardon the pun. The issue is that most people like to keep their ponds clear, so, they can see bottom, which is not the correct system to have. Thanks for calling me on that one. Dwight


----------



## Nickel

One last question...if the only outside outlet is on the opposite side of the house, what would the correction be for that?  I can't imagine it would be okay to bury an extension cord.


----------



## camily

Nickel said:
			
		

> One last question...if the only outside outlet is on the opposite side of the house, what would the correction be for that?  I can't imagine it would be okay to bury an extension cord.


We bury ours. Of course, it's only about 12 feet.


----------



## dustin

camily said:
			
		

> We bury ours. Of course, it's only about 12 feet.


 i'm stuck between just burying it or trying to overengineer it and put the cord in some PVC pipe and seal the ends with RTV


----------



## river rat

Must be protected by GFCI.
If those pumps and stuff get wet and energized. Someone could really get nailed bad or even 
You should ask around for an electrician to help you. You might be surprised how cheap it is, specially if you do the digging!

Just needed to get that off my chest cause I think you two have a lil one


----------



## Nickel

river rat said:
			
		

> Must be protected by GFCI.
> If those pumps and stuff get wet and energized. Someone could really get nailed bad or even
> You should ask around for an electrician to help you. You might be surprised how cheap it is, specially if you do the digging!
> 
> Just needed to get that off my chest cause I think you two have a lil one


 I figured that would be the appropriate way to do it.  I was not okay with just burying an extension cord.


----------



## Cowgirl

Nickel said:
			
		

> One last question...if the only outside outlet is on the opposite side of the house, what would the correction be for that?  I can't imagine it would be okay to bury an extension cord.




You could sneak it over to a neighbor's plug.


----------



## river rat

I thought you were a little more level-headed than that.
You wouldn't believe some of the stuff folks do with their electric.
Yeah....yeah you probably would.


----------



## kwillia

Cowgirl said:
			
		

> You could sneak it over to a neighbor's plug.


 This may explain that $600 bill... gonna go check the back yard for cords...BRB


----------



## dustin

river rat said:
			
		

> Must be protected by GFCI.
> If those pumps and stuff get wet and energized. Someone could really get nailed bad or even
> You should ask around for an electrician to help you. You might be surprised how cheap it is, specially if you do the digging!
> 
> Just needed to get that off my chest cause I think you two have a lil one


 can i just change the recepticle to a GFCI?

what if the pump has its own GFCI/breaker in place?


----------



## dems4me

river rat said:
			
		

> I thought you were a little more level-headed than that.
> You wouldn't believe some of the stuff folks do ....


----------



## river rat

dustin said:
			
		

> can i just change the recepticle to a GFCI?
> 
> what if the pump has its own GFCI/breaker in place?




Yes and 

Yes.

I just felt compelled to make you aware so your peeps didn't get hurt.

Neighbors will work too if it is GFCI.

Actually I think they make GFCI extension cords, but I am not encouraging you to bury a cord


----------



## Nickel

river rat said:
			
		

> Yes and
> 
> Yes.
> 
> I just felt compelled to make you aware so your peeps didn't get hurt.
> 
> Neighbors will work too if it is GFCI.
> 
> Actually I think they make GFCI extension cords, but I am not encouraging you to bury a cord


 I am thinking at this point it might be more fun to just save our pennies for awhile and get a hot tub.


----------



## river rat

That's the best idea I've heard yet!


----------



## Cowgirl

Nickel said:
			
		

> I am thinking at this point it might be more fun to just save our pennies for awhile and get a hot tub.




  Wow, what kind of pond were you planning on installing?


----------



## Nickel

Cowgirl said:
			
		

> Wow, what kind of pond were you planning on installing?


 A small one.  That's why I need to save my pennies if I want a hot tub.


----------



## Cowgirl

Nickel said:
			
		

> A small one.  That's why I need to save my pennies if I want a hot tub.




Oh oh oh...I misunderstood....I thought you meant you were getting a hot tub _instead_ of a pond....like the pond was going to be too expensive!


----------



## Nickel

I put the water plants in today, and it looks....strange.   Maybe once we finish putting the rocks around the edge of the pond and add a few more plants inside and around the pond it'll look a little less weird.


----------



## Speedy70

Nickel said:
			
		

> I put the water plants in today, and it looks....strange.   Maybe once we finish putting the rocks around the edge of the pond and add a few more plants inside and around the pond it'll look a little less weird.



Pictures please.


----------



## Nickel

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> Pictures please.


 Not until the rocks are done.  I don't like to display works in progress.


----------



## Speedy70

Nickel said:
			
		

> Not until the rocks are done.  I don't like to display works in progress.




:tease:


----------



## Cowgirl

You guys are making me want a pond!    I keep seeing tons of water plants at Lowe's too...

I want to put in 2 new flowerbeds, and I also want to put a roof over the porch.  I don't have the $$ to do everything!!!


----------



## dustin

Cowgirl said:
			
		

> You guys are making me want a pond!    I keep seeing tons of water plants at Lowe's too...
> 
> I want to put in 2 new flowerbeds, and I also want to put a roof over the porch.  I don't have the $$ to do everything!!!


 git r done like the rest of america.  :visa:


----------



## Cowgirl

dustin said:
			
		

> git r done like the rest of america.  :visa:




  I'm already paying off one card...not going to get another.


----------



## Nickel

Yay!

<img src="http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i108/fairytale82/IMG_2616.jpg">


----------



## river rat

I like the turtle!

Very pretty and looks easy to maintain.


----------



## BS Gal

Very nice, Nickel....I am going to get more fish for mine today.  I bought 10 little goldfish and two died so I'll get ten more today.


----------



## Nickel

BS Gal said:
			
		

> Very nice, Nickel....I am going to get more fish for mine today.  I bought 10 little goldfish and two died so I'll get ten more today.


 I bought five and five died.   We had a turtle malfunction and it was leaking water out of the pond all night a few nights ago, so I filled it back up with tap water and added the aging chemicals, so I think that's what did them in.  Either that or the cat watching them from the kitchen window, cursing them.   My pH and nitrite/nitrate levels were fine when I put them in, but  the nitrite levels went up a little after they died.  It seems to have corrected itself.  Trial and error I guess.


----------



## BS Gal

Nickel said:
			
		

> I bought five and five died.   We had a turtle malfunction and it was leaking water out of the pond all night a few nights ago, so I filled it back up with tap water and added the aging chemicals, so I think that's what did them in.  Either that or the cat watching them from the kitchen window, cursing them.   My pH and nitrite/nitrate levels were fine when I put them in, but  the nitrite levels went up a little after they died.  It seems to have corrected itself.  Trial and error I guess.


I don't even test my water.....I guess I could do some research on that.


----------



## Cowgirl

Nickel said:
			
		

> I bought five and five died.  We had a turtle malfunction and it was leaking water out of the pond all night a few nights ago, so I filled it back up with tap water and added the aging chemicals, so I think that's what did them in. Either that or the cat watching them from the kitchen window, cursing them.  My pH and nitrite/nitrate levels were fine when I put them in, but the nitrite levels went up a little after they died. It seems to have corrected itself. Trial and error I guess.


 

  Hmm...we never did anything to the water...just filled it up with the hose.  We had a well though...that might make a difference.


----------



## Cowgirl

OH yeah, and cute pond! I like the turtle.


----------



## BS Gal

Here's mine.


----------



## Bay_Kat

BS Gal said:
			
		

> Here's mine.



I love that.  I bought my house in January and I really want to do something like that.  Unfortunately, the previous owners really neglected the yard and it probably hasn't even been raked in about 5 or 6 years.  Needless to say, the grass was smothered and we're trying to grow some grass and once the lawn looks the way I want it, then I'll move on to bigger and better things i.e. a garden and a garden pond.  

Don't get me wrong, although they ignored the yard, the inside of the house is perfect.  It's a great place just needs some TLC in the yard.


----------



## Cowgirl

Ok, well you are all guilty of "making me" put in a little tiny pond.   


I used my old sheep trough (it's only about 50 gallons).  I bought the smallest pump at Lowes (only $18) and the spitting turtle that Nickel and BS have....it was only $15.  I also bought a water lilly and a Lizard Tail plant....
It's almost done...but not quite.  I'll post pics when I finish. 

Does anyone have any water lettuce or water hyacinth that they could spare a piece of?  I'd really like a floating plant, but they didn't have any at Lowes when I went.


----------



## kwillia

Cowgirl said:
			
		

> Ok, well you are all guilty of "making me" put in a little tiny pond.
> 
> 
> I used my old sheep trough (it's only about 50 gallons).  I bought the smallest pump at Lowes (only $18) and the spitting turtle that Nickel and BS have....it was only $15.  I also bought a water lilly and a Lizard Tail plant....
> It's almost done...but not quite.  I'll post pics when I finish.
> 
> Does anyone have any water lettuce or water hyacinth that they could spare a piece of?  I'd really like a floating plant, but they didn't have any at Lowes when I went.


What are you going to use to keep the algae from building up?


----------



## BS Gal

Cowgirl said:
			
		

> Ok, well you are all guilty of "making me" put in a little tiny pond.
> 
> 
> I used my old sheep trough (it's only about 50 gallons).  I bought the smallest pump at Lowes (only $18) and the spitting turtle that Nickel and BS have....it was only $15.  I also bought a water lilly and a Lizard Tail plant....
> It's almost done...but not quite.  I'll post pics when I finish.
> 
> Does anyone have any water lettuce or water hyacinth that they could spare a piece of?  I'd really like a floating plant, but they didn't have any at Lowes when I went.


My water lettuce and water hyacinth are very small; however, if you are coming this way this weekend, there is a pet store in the square in Leonardtown.  Right outside their door, they have some in a barrel.  I believe I paid $2.99 each for mine, which is very reasonable.


----------



## Cowgirl

kwillia said:
			
		

> What are you going to use to keep the algae from building up?



These.....


And I'm hoping once the lilypads get big enough, they'll shade the water enough.  Plus, I don't mind using elbow grease.....it's only 50 gallons.  


Maybe an algae eater as well, but there's nothing for him to eat now, so I won't be able to get one for a while.


----------



## Cowgirl

BS Gal said:
			
		

> My water lettuce and water hyacinth are very small; however, if you are coming this way this weekend, there is a pet store in the square in Leonardtown.  Right outside their door, they have some in a barrel.  I believe I paid $2.99 each for mine, which is very reasonable.



That's cool...I'll just go there.  I think that's where my mom always found hers.  I remember we always had soooo much.  It is pretty early in the season though.  


Can I still get the loosetrife this weekend?


----------



## BS Gal

Cowgirl said:
			
		

> That's cool...I'll just go there.  I think that's where my mom always found hers.  I remember we always had soooo much.  It is pretty early in the season though.
> 
> 
> Can I still get the loosetrife this weekend?


Yes.  When are you coming and leaving?


----------



## Cowgirl

BS Gal said:
			
		

> Yes.  When are you coming and leaving?




I'm about 85% sure we'll be in town Saturday early afternoonish and leaving Sunday mid to late afternoonish.    

Do you want a rose? I bet BF could grab one from his work.


----------



## BS Gal

Cowgirl said:
			
		

> I'm about 85% sure we'll be in town Saturday early afternoonish and leaving Sunday mid to late afternoonish.
> 
> Do you want a rose? I bet BF could grab one from his work.



Sure, but don't stress if he can't.  Check your pm'r in a moment.


----------



## kwillia

Cowgirl said:
			
		

> These.....
> 
> 
> And I'm hoping once the lilypads get big enough, they'll shade the water enough.  Plus, I don't mind using elbow grease.....it's only 50 gallons.
> 
> 
> Maybe an algae eater as well, but there's nothing for him to eat now, so I won't be able to get one for a while.


Cool! The coons are sure gonna be thankful for your kind offerings of sushi!


----------



## BS Gal

kwillia said:
			
		

> Cool! The coons are sure gonna be thankful for your kind offerings of sushi!


A blue heron was thankful for my offerings last year.


----------



## Cowgirl

kwillia said:
			
		

> Cool! The coons are sure gonna be thankful for your kind offerings of sushi!




  Hush yo' mouf!   I haven't seen any coons in our area.....I'm sure they're there, but maybe they're not bold enough to come into yards.  I am about 98% sure we have a skunk living under our shed.  As long as he doesn't spray me, and doesn't eat my fish, I'll be fine!!  


Our neighbor has some huge goldfish......about 20 of 'em...so hopefully any hungry critters will go there first!!!


----------



## Cowgirl

BS Gal said:
			
		

> Sure, but don't stress if he can't.  Check your pm'r in a moment.




  Any preference as far as type/color?  Climbing, shrub, or regular....and any color preference?  I can give him a little list of something to pick from.  


I did actually buy a bunch of plants from the nursery last week...I got 2 clematises, 2 coneflowers, and a spirea for $30...not too bad.


----------



## BS Gal

Cowgirl said:
			
		

> Any preference as far as type/color?  Climbing, shrub, or regular....and any color preference?  I can give him a little list of something to pick from.
> 
> 
> I did actually buy a bunch of plants from the nursery last week...I got 2 clematises, 2 coneflowers, and a spirea for $30...not too bad.



No preference, but probably not climbing.  Something I can't kill would be good.  I think they call those "hardy."  I just planted two rosebushes a few weeks ago to see how they will do.  One is doing well and the other doesn't appear to be doing so well.


----------



## male20674

*Bs_gals CHild labor issues*

I was "hired" to help with BS_gals pond.  She made me work sun up to sun down in all types of weather with no pay.     

But it turned out to be a dam good pond.


----------



## desertrat

male20674 said:
			
		

> I was "hired" to help with BS_gals pond.  She made me work sun up to sun down in all types of weather with no pay.
> 
> But it turned out to be a dam good pond.


----------



## BS Gal

male20674 said:
			
		

> I was "hired" to help with BS_gals pond.  She made me work sun up to sun down in all types of weather with no pay.
> 
> But it turned out to be a dam good pond.


    That was payback for when you threw our fishing pole in St. Mary's Lake and pushed boy off the deck.


----------



## Cowgirl

Ok...here it is.  It's small, so please don't laugh....size isn't everything wink.  There are 5 goldfish, which you can't see at all.  Heck, even I can't see them.  They're small and very shy.  There are some shabunkens (sp?), pool comets, and some other weird name for the orange and white ones.  I also went and got 2 chinese algae eaters and 2 snails.  I'm starting to get algae problems.  It's not shaded enough right now, but I'm hoping the plants will grow quickly and shade the water.


----------



## kwillia

Cowgirl said:
			
		

> Ok...here it is.  It's small, so please don't laugh....size isn't everything wink.  There are 5 goldfish, which you can't see at all.  Heck, even I can't see them.  They're small and very shy.  There are some shabunkens (sp?), pool comets, and some other weird name for the orange and white ones.  I also went and got 2 chinese algae eaters and 2 snails.  I'm starting to get algae problems.  It's not shaded enough right now, but I'm hoping the plants will grow quickly and shade the water.


Awwwww... what a lovely garden puddle, Cowgirl!


----------



## Cowgirl

kwillia said:
			
		

> Awwwww... what a lovely garden puddle, Cowgirl!




I know...it's a baby.  I'm hoping it will grow bigger.


----------



## BS Gal

Cowgirl said:
			
		

> I know...it's a baby.  I'm hoping it will grow bigger.


I'm thinking the lettuce didn't survive.      The rest is about dead here. Plant hostas around it....you saw mine.  It started JUST like yours and I just added year after year.  I think I've had it for maybe 10 years or maybe it just seems like that.    As far as the algae goes, I found some stuff at Lowes that seems to be controlling it, but it is killing the lettuce (as you saw).  Ponds can be a lot of work.  I actually have to drain mine every few weeks in the summer and scrub it.  Sweaty job.  I've thought about filling it in every time I have to do that.  We have a pump to pump the water out, then I have to catch the fish, put them in a bucket, scrub and re-fill the pond.  BIG hassle, but I love my pond so I do it and swear every year I'm gonna fill it in.


----------



## Cowgirl

BS Gal said:
			
		

> I'm thinking the lettuce didn't survive.      The rest is about dead here. Plant hostas around it....you saw mine.  It started JUST like yours and I just added year after year.  I think I've had it for maybe 10 years or maybe it just seems like that.    As far as the algae goes, I found some stuff at Lowes that seems to be controlling it, but it is killing the lettuce (as you saw).  Ponds can be a lot of work.  I actually have to drain mine every few weeks in the summer and scrub it.  Sweaty job.  I've thought about filling it in every time I have to do that.  We have a pump to pump the water out, then I have to catch the fish, put them in a bucket, scrub and re-fill the pond.  BIG hassle, but I love my pond so I do it and swear every year I'm gonna fill it in.




Well, some of the lettuce died, but one piece is still hanging in there!    I had to put that little fence around it because some stupid geese came in and chowed down on my water lily.   
I will probably have to clean mine out sometime...but luckily it's small so it won't be hard.


----------



## Cowgirl

Karma person,

The pond is about 35-40 gallons...you should give fish 2 gallons per inch of fish...so I have 5 goldfish at 1.5" (15 gallons) and 2 algae eaters at 2" so there's another 8 gallons.  That is 23 gallons.  I should be ok for a while...but thanks for worrying.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

kwillia said:
			
		

> Awwwww... what a lovely garden puddle, Cowgirl!


  Too cute!


----------



## Cowgirl

It's looking a little better now...and I have a frog!!    He's so cute!   

Hey BS, look at the water lettuce!!!  It survived and is growing like crazy!


----------



## BS Gal

Cowgirl said:
			
		

> It's looking a little better now...and I have a frog!!    He's so cute!
> 
> Hey BS, look at the water lettuce!!!  It survived and is growing like crazy!


  Looks good!  I killed the remaining water lettuce and the hyacinths, but not the water lillies.  It's the chemical I'm using to control algae.


----------



## Cowgirl

BS Gal said:
			
		

> Looks good!  I killed the remaining water lettuce and the hyacinths, but not the water lillies.  It's the chemical I'm using to control algae.




Are you going to keep using the chemical?  Because I can bring you some hyacinths when I come down next!


----------



## BS Gal

Cowgirl said:
			
		

> Are you going to keep using the chemical?  Because I can bring you some hyacinths when I come down next!


I'm going to keep using it.  It is really controlling the algae.  Don't bring me any hyacinths, be cause I'll just kill them.


----------



## Cowgirl

BS Gal said:
			
		

> I'm going to keep using it.  It is really controlling the algae.  Don't bring me any hyacinths, be cause I'll just kill them.


----------



## General Lee

So, does everyone that posted about their pond still have it and how is the pond doing?


----------



## Cowgirl

General Lee said:


> So, does everyone that posted about their pond still have it and how is the pond doing?



I don't have mine anymore.  We moved and the "liner" went back to it's real job as a livestock water trough.


----------

